# Anyone taking Zelnorm



## 17383 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,I would like to hear people's experiences with Zelnorm please. I have reflux due to poor peristalsis and a weak LES. Would like to know if Zelnorm helps reflux.Also, what is Provex? What is a flavanoid supplement?Thanks,Jane


----------

